# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Busco proveedor de papa para freir - SNACK

## ana c

Busco trabajar con proveedor de papas para freir tales como capiro, canchan u otra variedad.Temas similares: Busco Papa Capiro, Canchan.....que sean optimas para freir Busco Proveedor de Pimiento Piquillo Fresco busco proveedor de frijoles Busco proveedor confiable de almendra de Sacha Inchi para empresa procesadora de Snacks. Busco Proveedor agricultor de diversos productos

----------


## ricardos

Hola me podriass indicar la calidad de productosd que buscas para coordinar algunas muestras de papa para lo que necesitas.    
 Saludos 
Inkas Hancradft 
Ricardo Gonzales,

----------


## ricardos

Hola Junior nuestra empresa puede ser tu proveedor del producto que tu necesitas comunicate al correo ricardogp_12@hotmail.com para coordinar alguna reuniòn.

----------


## rob3020

Que tal Junior me llamo Roberto y puedo ayudarte,sólo  dame más información cuanto?, que calidad? puesto a donde? etc etc  todo lo referido para poderte dar costos,, mi correo es roberto3020@hotmail.com puedo ayudarte conosco del tema y tengo muchos contactos que podran ayudarte. suerte

----------


## ana c

Gracias por tu respuesta, 
Estamos necesitando papa Capiro de tamaño mediano, son para producto Snacks, queremos precio por tonelada, si es posible dejar en local, avisame si podriamos tener una reunion y ver muestras de las mismas.

----------


## ana c

Gracias por tu respuesta,  
POr el momento estamos en busca de papa capiro, buscamos la mejor oferta del mercado porque queremos comprar por toneladas y queria saber el costo hasta puesto en el lugar indicado.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Yo también busco de manera URGENTE papa capiro para industria de chips. Les dejo un enlace al tema donde he publicado los requerimientos. Cualquier cosa me avisan para ver los precios y definir si les hacemos una compra para fin de mes, porque me están solicitando dicho producto.  https://www.agroforum.pe/showthread....stria-de-chips 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## adensac

Proveedor de papas de cualquier calidad por mayor y menor E-mail: adensac@hotmail.com

----------

